# Hyperhidrosis... anyone else have it too?



## Buffie (Apr 8, 2011)

I realize it's genetic and not related to size but I don't know who else to ask.

My mum has it. I have it and it's getting progressively worse. Like mum, mine affects my face and scalp. It is severe.

People who don't know anything about the condition often assume I have it because of my weight which is annoying for a hundred different reasons and I bet you guys can guess what all of them are.

Anyway, it has disrupted my life to the point I'm researching ETS to treat it. At first I was hopeful but now I'm thinking the surgery isn't worth the risk. I've heard Botox is very effective but my insurance won't cover it in my particular case because it affects my face/scalp and is therefore considered 'cosmetic.' Biggest steaming pile of junk ever.

Have you had ETS? Do you know anyone who has? Should I continue to consider it? Anyone know of effective alternative treatments?

Thanks ten tons for the feedback!


----------



## knottyknicky (Apr 17, 2011)

I kind of suspect I have a similar issue with my forehead. My whole family has sweaty heads, especially my brother and his kids. I'm the only one whose overweight so my doctors just assume its my weight, but I swear its ONLY my forehead! Everything else is fine, for the most part, but my forehead (and my hairline) is like a tap. 

The only solution I've heard of is botox and prescription anti-persperants. It sounds like you've ruled that out, though  Mines not bad enough to really warrant any extreme treatment. I wish I could help out, but I wanted to at least let you know you're not the only one. Good luck.


----------



## Buffie (May 5, 2011)

It truly does help to know I'm not alone. Thank you for the support. Sorry you're dealing with it though. Such a huge pain in the ass. I mean, thankfully it isn't life-threatening or anything but it totally affects daily living.

Sounds like you do have it. I'm not a doctor but what you described is pretty textbook. Family history, specific affected area, sweat is excessive...

The anti-perspirant stuff does help. I've used the CertainDri wipes and these wipes I get at Sephora - http://www.dermadoctor.com/product_...dicated-hyperhidrosis-control-wipes_2671.html

For someone with a less severe case than mine, these might do the job completely. For me, they don't stop the sweaty horror but they DO keep my makeup from totally disappearing, so that's better than nothing.

Last week my dermatologist sent me to a specialist. The specialist saw me this week and advised she couldn't help me. I learned the FDA has only approved Botox for hyperhidrosis for the armpits but there are doctors who do it "off-label" for the face/scalp. My issue now is to find one of those doctors and go through the appeals process with my insurer.

Bottom line, I *will* get treatment even if I have to kidnap a doctor and sell a kidney to pay for it. Updates to follow...


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 5, 2011)

Buffie, my daughter has a pretty significant case of it, and she inherited it from her dad. I remember living with him and being kind of amazed by how much he would sweat. I'm a non-sweater; even when working out I hardly break a sweat, and when I do it's pretty manageable. But my ex was another story. Pillows, sheets, his t shirts, were pretty dramatically affected and his forehead was always sweating. I'd never heard of the disease; I just thought it was him. And my daughter inherited it, much to her embarrassment. 

She used to use Drysol in high school, and it did seem to help. Now she's used acupuncture, which has also helped, so you might think about that as well, if you're open to it.

Best of luck to you. I wish I had more to offer you, other than yet another person who has problems with this. And since my daughter is a tiny slip of a thing, obviously weight is not the issue.


----------



## Buffie (May 7, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> Buffie, my daughter has a pretty significant case of it, and she inherited it from her dad. I remember living with him and being kind of amazed by how much he would sweat. I'm a non-sweater; even when working out I hardly break a sweat, and when I do it's pretty manageable. But my ex was another story. Pillows, sheets, his t shirts, were pretty dramatically affected and his forehead was always sweating. I'd never heard of the disease; I just thought it was him. And my daughter inherited it, much to her embarrassment.
> 
> She used to use Drysol in high school, and it did seem to help. Now she's used acupuncture, which has also helped, so you might think about that as well, if you're open to it.
> 
> Best of luck to you. I wish I had more to offer you, other than yet another person who has problems with this. And since my daughter is a tiny slip of a thing, obviously weight is not the issue.



Please send my hugs to your daughter, Vickie. It really is an embarrassing disorder. I feel for her.

My dermatologist just prescribed Drysol to me. I pick it up at the pharmacy tomorrow. I admit my hope isn't high but even if it cuts it by 10%, that's better than nothing.

Seems like I've read on a couple hyperhidrosis forums that acupuncture can help. Needles spaz me out but I'm desperate enough to get over my phobia of them. How often does your daughter get the acupuncture?


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 7, 2011)

Buffie said:


> Please send my hugs to your daughter, Vickie. It really is an embarrassing disorder. I feel for her.
> 
> My dermatologist just prescribed Drysol to me. I pick it up at the pharmacy tomorrow. I admit my hope isn't high but even if it cuts it by 10%, that's better than nothing.
> 
> Seems like I've read on a couple hyperhidrosis forums that acupuncture can help. Needles spaz me out but I'm desperate enough to get over my phobia of them. How often does your daughter get the acupuncture?



Thanks, Buffie. She's had a rough time of it, though she's super confident so it doesn't seem to slow her down. She had good luck with the Drysol but if she used it a lot (sufficient to really keep the sweating down to her liking) it caused some irritation. So it's not perfect but it does help.

As someone who gets acupuncture regularly let me reassure you that the needles aren't like needles in the way you think of them. They're super thin and flexible, more like whiskers than needles. You hardly feel them going in and the most notable feeling once they're in is that feeling like you hit your funny bone, which means you're in an active spot. 

My daughter gets acupuncture intermittently because of her schedule but I know it's helped with her headaches, too.

Good luck! I know, it's quite an embarrassing problem.


----------



## Christov (May 7, 2011)

I used to think I had this, actually. The reality was that it was simply me wearing too warm a coat far too often, and the office I work in have a useless air conditioning system. Oh, and the oily skin genes I get from my Dad. 

Weird story, I thought it was because I had diabetes or something.

I had classic signs (increased appetite, urination, and thirst), but it was basically down to having early breakfast and a late lunch, taking advantage of the free drinks at work too much, and the heat issue again. 

I'm a hypochondriac, sue me.


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2011)

Christov said:


> I used to think I had this, actually. The reality was that it was simply me wearing too warm a coat far too often, and the office I work in have a useless air conditioning system. Oh, and the oily skin genes I get from my Dad.
> 
> .



Yes, I'm sure that's Buffie's problem too. Too warm a coat.

I second Vickie's comments about needles. Very fine, almost not noticeable, especially if you close your eyes and relax. Worth a shot once if you can afford it, right?


----------



## Christov (May 11, 2011)

Jes said:


> Yes, I'm sure that's Buffie's problem too. Too warm a coat.


Christov MD once again solves the problem.


----------



## Buffie (May 11, 2011)

Y'alls making me laugh. 

Got the Drysol. Haven't tried it yet because I'm a little scared of it, but I'm using it tomorrow.

Too warm of a coat. LOL!!! Ohhh, if only it were that easy.


----------



## CleverBomb (May 11, 2011)

Christov said:


> I used to think I had this, actually. The reality was that it was simply me wearing too warm a coat far too often, and the office I work in have a useless air conditioning system. Oh, and the oily skin genes I get from my Dad.
> 
> Weird story, I thought it was because I had diabetes or something.
> 
> ...


Oh my god. 
I've got that too!
I looked up the symptoms on line and I've got EVERY SINGLE ONE!
I've got to get to a doctor immediately! 

Wait -- how do they treat hypochondria anyhow?
I hope my insurance covers it...

-Rusty


----------

